# My New S&W Performance Center 44 Magnum....



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not a revolver guy but dayuuuum!

Pretty sweet


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice handgun, one of my all time favorite calibers


----------

